# Look what I've got!



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

I'm so excited! My lovely wife (a magazine editor) has been able to get a review copy of the PAL version of New Leaf! It's just downloading now... the suspense is unbearable! Now we weren't given any NDAs about it, but I would have thought there would be some, so I'm going to have to be very careful about what I say for now - I'll try to find out tomorrow what I can and can't say. But yeah.. any questions, fire away! Unlikely I'll be able to answer any of them until tomorrow, though (although I will write back in a few hours with some initial impressions, who's in my town etc).

About a third of the way downloaded now...


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

That's super neat!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Odette (May 7, 2013)

I cannot contain my envy...


----------



## Campy (May 7, 2013)

Oh wow, congrats! I'll be checking back here for sure!


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2013)

Nice bro


----------



## Wrathie83 (May 7, 2013)

So envying your wife right now Mike! 


Edit: Awesome sig btw


----------



## AL64 (May 7, 2013)

30 years old man looking for a girlfriend that is a magazine editor. Send pm.


----------



## Lisha (May 7, 2013)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH. So jealous, congrats! ; u; <3


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2013)

AL64 said:


> 30 years old man looking for a girlfriend that is a magazine editor. Send pm.



Not trying to advertise, but try E-Harmony.

Say you like woman who are editors and love nintendo


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

So now there is one PAL release and a few NA releases. Nice, I like the diversity. I would add you to my 3DS just to see the NL logo xD


----------



## Dreamer (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on getting an early copy! That's awesome! 
I look forward to reading your posts.  I'll have to think up some questions...

(great signature, btw!)


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 7, 2013)

You sir, are envied by many of us.


----------



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

Okay, so my wife's just setting up her tent at the moment, so a quick break to share who's in my town:





 Apple





 Rhonda





 Ankha





 Iggly





Crackle (Called Spork in the US, I believe?)


----------



## Odette (May 7, 2013)

Apple is so cute!


----------



## anothergc (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Okay, so my wife's just setting up her tent at the moment, so a quick break to share who's in my town:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This guy is very popular.


----------



## Aurynn (May 7, 2013)

Apple looks really cute.

I'm sooo very jealous now >.<


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2013)

Marry a magazine editor, why didn't I think of that!?

Seriously, congrats though.


----------



## Mint (May 7, 2013)

Apple is still Apple!?  YAY! I have her in my town and she's awesome. It's nice that her name stayed the same.


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> So now there is one PAL release and a few NA releases. Nice, I like the diversity. I would add you to my 3DS just to see the NL logo xD



Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does PAL stand for?


----------



## Username (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> View attachment 3592
> 
> This guy is very popular.



I wish i had a copy ;( did you get a good map? and I LOVE that villager, I wish i too will get it now!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on getting an early copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf, but I am letting everyone know that I am not really jealous as I was given a GAME Store Staff Lanyard, it is still new and sealed and will become quite valuable in time as customers aren't allowed to have them due to them being exclusive to GAME Staff.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 7, 2013)

I am soooo jelly right now


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2013)

I'd take NL over a lanyard any day.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 7, 2013)

J-E-A-L-O-U-S


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Congrats on getting an early copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf, but I am letting everyone know that I am not really jealous as I was given a GAME Store Staff Lanyard, it is still new and sealed and will become quite valuable in time as customers aren't allowed to have them due to them being exclusive to GAME Staff.



You always post things like this.  Why do you have to act this way?


----------



## TOASTY (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Ankha



Why have I never seen her until now!? I think I found my new favorite villager!


----------



## Username (May 7, 2013)

TOASTY said:


> Why have I never seen her until now!? I think I found my new favorite villager!



ikr, until now i didnt have a favourite villager, but she/he (i think its a she... possibly?) is sooooo cute! I WANT HER/HIM


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> View attachment 3592
> 
> This guy is very popular.



Does she fall down like your character does if you wear the Egyptian mask?


----------



## JLou (May 7, 2013)

TOASTY said:


> Why have I never seen her until now!? I think I found my new favorite villager!



I was just going to say the same thing!  I look forward to seeing more of this villager!

Also, congrats to you and your wife, Mike!  Very cool.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 7, 2013)

Bea said:


> I'd take NL over a lanyard any day.


While I DO agree with you, I must say that a lanyard is good as *EVERYONE* is getting NL, if you know what I mean?...


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> While I DO agree with you, I must say that a lanyard is good as *EVERYONE* is getting NL, if you know what I mean?...



Yeah but I'd have to like move all my keys. And my dance studio's lanyard > every other lanyard.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 7, 2013)

Bea said:


> Yeah but I'd have to like move all my keys. And my dance studio's lanyard > every other lanyard.


Wait, what? I am a bit frustrated as to what you mean?


----------



## Anna (May 7, 2013)

I love how the pig is called "Crackle" haha Crackling


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait, what? I am a bit frustrated as to what you mean?



Totally messing with you, you have got to stop bragging about your things.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 7, 2013)

Bea said:


> Totally messing with you, you have got to stop bragging about your things.


I am not intending to come across like that, sorry if I did, I am just saying that the lanyard is exclusive whereas NL will be sold worldwide.

Again, I apologise if I came across incorrectly.


----------



## UnagiDon (May 7, 2013)

This is very exciting, Mike! (I sent you a PM, btw).


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

*Bea*
It's only bragging to those who care ;D

*Papaner*
PAL is the 3DS region lock exclusive to Australia, New Zealand and UK. ^^

And I'm glad apple kept her name at all, though she's my least favorite hamster because of those eyes ._.


----------



## Lew (May 7, 2013)

Nice one! Even though I have the Japanese game, I'm still kinda jellyfish about it.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 7, 2013)

Ooh, congratulations!
Hope you enjoy playing!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 7, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 7, 2013)

Lucky you for getting the game early. I can't stand the wait any more


----------



## Trundle (May 7, 2013)

May I ask what kind of magazine does your wife edit for?


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 7, 2013)

Awesome, keep us posted.


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> View attachment 3580
> I'm so excited! My lovely wife (a magazine editor) has been able to get a review copy of the PAL version of New Leaf! It's just downloading now... the suspense is unbearable! Now we weren't given any NDAs about it, but I would have thought there would be some, so I'm going to have to be very careful about what I say for now - I'll try to find out tomorrow what I can and can't say. But yeah.. any questions, fire away! Unlikely I'll be able to answer any of them until tomorrow, though (although I will write back in a few hours with some initial impressions, who's in my town etc).
> 
> About a third of the way downloaded now...



What makes a review copy differ from a plan old copy of New Leaf?

EDIT:  PAL is for Eastern European countries only. If you're in the USA or Canada then you need the game to be in NTSC format which is for North America only.


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 7, 2013)

Ankha!! Oh my gosh, I am so jealous of your wife, Mike! That cat is one of my favorite villagers. c:
Y'all are going to have loads of fun with the game, you lucky ducks!


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is a review copy of the PAL version?  What makes it differ from a plan old copy of New Leaf?



PAL is the European version of the game, there is no difference other than the fact that it wont play on an American 3DS.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

*Jesirawr*
PAL is the 3DS region for the EUR version of the game. Which means its the copy released in Europe. All the other early released have been for NA, which is like NTSC-U or something


----------



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

Okay, so I'm taking another break to report back on my progress. So far there seems to be quite a bit I can't do, mayor-wise. When I talk to Isabelle, she just tells me about the basic things, like how to use your shovel etc. I guess I'll be able to be the proper mayor tomorrow. I bought a shovel in Nookling's Junction (and found three fossils and a gem) and Isabelle gave me a rod, so I've been doing a lot of fishing. I've also been harvesting cherries, and planted some apples that Isabelle gave me. What else? Oh, I saved up enough to pay off my first debt to Nook, but his shop closed before I got a chance to give it to him, so it looks like I'll be in a tent for another day.


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

You guys answered me as I looked it up lol
I was also looking up promotional copies (review copies) and it looks like it's the full version of the game just released early.
Is that all it is?  Are you able to continue even after New Leaf has been released, or do you have to get a new copy?


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Okay, so I'm taking another break to report back on my progress. So far there seems to be quite a bit I can't do, mayor-wise. When I talk to Isabelle, she just tells me about the basic things, like how to use your shovel etc. I guess I'll be able to be the proper mayor tomorrow. I bought a shovel in Nookling's Junction (and found three fossils and a gem) and Isabelle gave me a rod, so I've been doing a lot of fishing. I've also been harvesting cherries, and planted some apples that Isabelle gave me. What else? Oh, I saved up enough to pay off my first debt to Nook, but his shop closed before I got a chance to give it to him, so it looks like I'll be in a tent for another day.



Don't you pay off your debt at the post office ATM?


----------



## Jennifer (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Don't you pay off your debt at the post office ATM?



I believe Tent gets paid off in person but all further expansions are at the ATM. (Although, first house payment may be to Nook directly too)


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

Could you confirm Nooks homes has a Nooks homes sign and not Immonook, and whether or not Re-tails sign is readable or jibberish. - I imagine all PAL games have 1 set of signs/graphical overlays instead of different signs for different languages, as past games have.

Also, Spork was called Spork on the Gamecube, weird that localisation will change it now.


----------



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> You guys answered me as I looked it up lol
> I was also looking up promotional copies (review copies) and it looks like it's the full version of the game just released early.
> Is that all it is?  Are you able to continue even after New Leaf has been released, or do you have to get a new copy?



Whenever I've had review copies before, they've always just been the full version. The only difference is they don't tend to be sent in a box - just the cart/disc in an envelope or, more recently, a download code for the eShop.

EDIT: Nook's Homes is indeed Nook's Homes, not Immonook (thank goodness), and the Re-tail sign says Re-tail, not gibberish like on the box.


----------



## Lew (May 7, 2013)

THANK GOODNESS FOR NO GIBBERISH ON THE BOX.

Also, did you just get some kind of code you entered on the 3DS eShop to download it?


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 7, 2013)

GAAAAAH! That's so exciting!  Lucky man!


----------



## Joey (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations! I love the hamster Apple


----------



## Peoki (May 7, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations  
I'm glad to hear both you and your wife are having fun with the game. 
Just a little over a month for the rest of us.


----------



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

Lew said:


> Also, did you just get some kind of code you entered on the 3DS eShop to download it?



Yep, just worked like any other code you might get. Entered it in the 'redeem code' section and downloaded!


----------



## Lew (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Yep, just worked like any other code you might get. Entered it in the 'redeem code' section and downloaded!



That's really cool! I wish I could get my hands on one of those, haha!


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

Man what an awesome wife!


----------



## laceydearie (May 7, 2013)

Congrats! I'm jealous of you having Ankha though.. enjoy!!


----------



## Fairydust (May 7, 2013)

I'm so jealous! Congrats


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> EDIT: Nook's Homes is indeed Nook's Homes, not Immonook (thank goodness), and the Re-tail sign says Re-tail, not gibberish like on the box.



Awesome, I really feared living in gibberish. Thank you for confirming that. 

Now, erm, what was that download code they sent you? -shifty eyes-


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

Too bad it only works once lololololol


----------



## Rainy Day (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations!! Will you be posting pictures?


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 7, 2013)

That's amazing! What kind of town layout do you have?


----------



## Jamie (May 7, 2013)

Oh god the jealousy! IT BURNS. D:

Really though, that's awesome and enjoy!


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> *Bea*
> It's only bragging to those who care ;D
> 
> *Papaner*
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Batsu (May 8, 2013)

Ahh, I saw your swapnote before I saw this thread. I was wondering if you had a blog, but it's cool that your wife hooked you up! I hope you can post pics.


----------



## Wrathie83 (May 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Too bad it only works once lololololol


Lol agreed!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 8, 2013)

OMG that's FANTASTIC!! Enjoy man... enjoy every moment for us


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 8, 2013)

You owe your wife roses.


----------



## bootie101 (May 8, 2013)

Congrats mate


----------



## anothergc (May 8, 2013)

Can I visit your village?


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 8, 2013)

Nice, but don't be offended that I won't be back, I'm looking at nothing more to do with NL until I get it.  Screenshots, videos (which I haven't watched at all in fact).  Only the threads on here that have no English spoilers.  I'm almost saturated now and am trying to regain some anticipation for it!


----------



## PapaNer (May 8, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Nice, but don't be offended that I won't be back, I'm looking at nothing more to do with NL until I get it.  Screenshots, videos (which I haven't watched at all in fact).  Only the threads on here that have no English spoilers.  I'm almost saturated now and am trying to regain some anticipation for it!



Then why are you here lol?


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 8, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Then why are you here lol?



The title said "Look what I've got".  It could have been a toy, stylus, guide etc, I know now to avoid this thread if there are screenshots.

If you mean why am I on the forum in general, to make friends prior to the release that I can get to know quite well without joining after release (like you, hi 3ds buddy!) and having to trust randoms, also to find out tips and what to do to unlock certain things.  I just don't want to see any footage of the English gameplay.  In Japanese, it was cute cuz I didn't know what the heck was going on, but I'm here to find out about the game, without getting too much into seeing everything by the time I play it.  I don't want to sit through a couple of 20 minute start up videos to get the game and be bored because I've seen it 4 or 5 times.  I need the English stuff to be new!


----------



## Lyla (May 8, 2013)

You are so lucky! So jelly >.<

Also GAME lanyards are not valuable.. workers get them for free and they are mass produced so not like they are rare. o.o 
A few people I know have them, not a big deal ha. I would much rather have new leaf!


----------



## Kaeliae (May 8, 2013)

So do you or your wife have a blog to follow? Or plan to make videos? Or Tumblr? Or nothing, and we all can cry about the lost chances to get even more information?


----------



## Fjoora (May 8, 2013)

I saw the swapnote you sent out! I hope you'll send out more screenshots :3


----------



## Salsanadia (May 8, 2013)

In the Japanese version you had a megaphone with which you can call villagers, is this also there in the PAL version?


----------



## SodaDog (May 8, 2013)

Lisha said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH. So jealous, congrats! ; u; <3



Off topic: RECYCLED QUOTE!!!

On Topic: How lucky are you to be getting it!


----------



## Lotus (May 8, 2013)

I'm sooooo jellow now!!


----------



## Wrathie83 (May 8, 2013)

Salsanadia said:


> In the Japanese version you had a megaphone with which you can call villagers, is this also there in the PAL version?



I'd imagine it would still be (hope so lol) .


----------



## taygo (May 8, 2013)

great rub it in our faces lucky you LOL


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 8, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> You owe your wife roses.



Golden roses. All around the outside of your house, and 1 for her to walk around with in her mouth.


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 8, 2013)

AL64 said:


> 30 years old man looking for a girlfriend that is a magazine editor. Send pm.



This just won my *Post of the Week Award*.

Redeem your prize at Walmart.
No refunds or cash prizes, just dignity.
Only at participatings stores.


----------



## Nooblord (May 8, 2013)

Well, I hate you.


----------



## laceydearie (May 8, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Well, I hate you.



That's a bit harsh. Just because someone was lucky enough to get a review copy of a game, doesn't mean you should flat out hate them. Jealousy is fine by me, I'm jealous. But I am still waiting out the 31 days, because I'm excited. This helps get me excited. Lighten up.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## Bubblecraft (May 8, 2013)

Oh man, I'm so jealous! Hope you're having tons of fun!


----------



## Lew (May 8, 2013)

Salsanadia said:


> In the Japanese version you had a megaphone with which you can call villagers, is this also there in the PAL version?



Yeah, all versions of New Leaf have the megaphone tool


----------



## Nooblord (May 8, 2013)

My humor is harsh.


----------



## Mike! (May 9, 2013)

Right, I'm back with some more updates! Sorry about the delay - just had to sort out a few NDAs with Nintendo.  So far, I've spent a lot of time earning bells and fishing, plus a bit of bug hunting after getting my net today. I'm still trying to find a good list of which insects and fish should be available to me in May, so if anyone could link, I'd be grateful. I've just paid off my second lot of cash to Tom Nook, so a house expansion will be arriving tomorrow. Also got a 100% mayor approval rating today, which means I should be able to start community projects soon. No other big unlocks yet - I guess it'll take some time before  I get Club LOL, the gardening shop, the dream suite and so on, but I kind of like that, as it'll give me something to strive for!  I also spent ages today painstakingly recreating a photo of my cat to use as my town flag, which I got the pattern for with the pattern creation website someone else linked to.  Anyway, here are a few photos!


----------



## PapaNer (May 9, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> My humor is harsh.



It wasn't harsh.


----------



## Lew (May 9, 2013)

How did you manage to get that flag made? I would never be able to make anything like that, even from a picture!

I found this website for you. I assume most of the names are wrong as soon as they are only rough translations from the Japanese names. It lists how much you can sell them for and when they can be found. At the top you can change the time and date to see what bugs are around whenever you will be playing. Try this link: Click Here

EDIT: If you could make a guide/video on how to draw patterns like that, I would highly appreciate that. I really want a picture of my tortoise for my town flag when I get the English copy of the game. Thanks.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 9, 2013)

THAT. FLAG.  I have a simple one of dear, departed Jack Greyfur in my City Folk town, but I would LOVE to fly a photo-realistic pic of Domino Kesler in my New Leaf town.

As everyone else said, jealous but thrilled for you.  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Campy (May 9, 2013)

Ahh, your town flag is awesome! Super cute cat.


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Was Apple the pink hamster has the same English name as the Japanese Name?


----------



## Mike! (May 9, 2013)

Yes, Apple's name is the same in English.

Thanks for the nice comments about my flag, guys - I'm really pleased with how it turned out!  I just uploaded a photo of my cat to this website: http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy and then went through the painstaking process of copying it pixel by pixel. It probably took about 45 minutes to an hour, in all.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 9, 2013)

Time well spent!  Thanks for the link, I will definitely try this with my town flag.


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 9, 2013)

I have always had a problem with making flags because of my lack of artistic abilities so thanks for the link!


----------



## Jay (May 9, 2013)

Mike could you post more pics of Apple?? Of you talking to her?? I LOVE HER


----------



## Mike! (May 10, 2013)

I'll try to remember to take some more pictures and post them tomorrow. Finally managed to start a community project today, and chose to build a bridge on the western side of town, which desperately needs one. Also set up StreetPass and found out that I'll be able to visit the island from tomorrow, which will mean a whole host of new bugs and fish that I'll be able to catch. It's actually quite daunting how many there are available when you first start the game - I'm a bit of a collectaholic, and have spent ages running up and down the river and sea shore these past few days. It paid off today, though, as it was raining and I managed to snag two coelacanths!


----------



## Lew (May 10, 2013)

Mike, thanks for keeping us up to date with your gameplay 
Did that link I gave you come as any help to you? Let me know


----------



## Mike! (May 10, 2013)

I had a look at the link, but I think some of the times were wrong. I found another one that does the trick, though. What I'm looking for now though is a list of all the summer bugs and fish you can get out of season on the island. Just had a very successful fishing session at the beach - I caught 4 coelacanths in about 25 minutes!


----------



## Nami (May 10, 2013)

So jealous.. heheh  Ahh I really cannot wait~


----------



## Jay (May 10, 2013)

Mike would you consider doing a gameplay vid on youtube or something?


----------



## robotman5 (May 10, 2013)

i am jealous!


----------



## Mike! (May 11, 2013)

Some more photos for everyone...


























The island's loads of fun, and so many more fish and insects to catch!


----------



## Jay (May 12, 2013)

MORE PICS MIKE! (w/ Apple too lol)


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 12, 2013)

how fast is your internet connection and how long did it take for it to download because I just want a more realistic idea of how long it will take for it to download, other than set calculations based on average wireless internet tests. Anything can vary to make the download slower... like 3DS not having as good internet speeds as my other devices I did wireless speed tests with ect, ect...

and wow... 4 coelacanths in 25 minutes??? Are they more common than CF or something? I spent 2 hours in July when it was storming on CF just on the beach going back and forth and saw 4-5 huge fish which is the appropriate size for a coelacanth on that game. I caught two of the huge fish and both were blue marlins. I know this is weird but are the coelacanths larger than seabass, like the huge fish on CF or are they just large like on WW? If you don't know the answer to this question its okay I was just wondering


----------



## Nooblord (May 12, 2013)

Well, if you purchase the game at midnight there won't be much to do considering how late it is. If it does seem as if it'll take longer than you thought, try getting some sleep.

Lol, yeah right.


----------



## Nami (May 13, 2013)

Wow your flag looks amazing! I'd say an hour well spent, sir.  It makes me want to do my own flag like that, pixel by pixel if need be xD


----------



## StarryACNL (May 13, 2013)

JEALOUS!!!!!
Your so lucky- could you post any new information- new villagers names


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2013)

That's it, Apple is my new favorite villager  By the way, with you telling us how many activities there are and what you can do, it's making my hype level rise so far!!! This game is going to be amazing!!! Keep logging your progress!!


----------



## Mike! (May 13, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> how fast is your internet connection and how long did it take for it to download because I just want a more realistic idea of how long it will take for it to download, other than set calculations based on average wireless internet tests. Anything can vary to make the download slower... like 3DS not having as good internet speeds as my other devices I did wireless speed tests with ect, ect...
> 
> and wow... 4 coelacanths in 25 minutes??? Are they more common than CF or something? I spent 2 hours in July when it was storming on CF just on the beach going back and forth and saw 4-5 huge fish which is the appropriate size for a coelacanth on that game. I caught two of the huge fish and both were blue marlins. I know this is weird but are the coelacanths larger than seabass, like the huge fish on CF or are they just large like on WW? If you don't know the answer to this question its okay I was just wondering



I've got fibre optic broadband, but that doesn't seem to do anything to speed up downloads when Nintendo's servers are so slow! I guess it took around half an hour to download, maybe?

As for the coelacanths, I can only assume they're a bit more common this time, because yeah, I wasn't having much trouble finding them.  What *is* taking me forever to catch, though, is the char! Seriously, I must have spent a good three hours at least running back and forth to my waterfall pond. Not fun! 

My gardening shop opened today, my campsite was built, and I started building another bridge.  After having the game for a week, it's now my fourth most played 3DS game, behind StretPass Plaza, Colors 3D and Kid Icarus! That does include all the time my wife's been on it too, though.


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

Do you and your wife have your own character? And you are the mayor, right?


----------



## Mike! (May 14, 2013)

Yes that's right - I'm the mayor and she's my citizen.  Not got very far on the game today - wasted at least another hour and a half trying to find a char near the waterfall.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 19, 2013)

Have any of your animals asked for community projects yet? I'm interested if the Japanese items have made it over. I really want that shrine!


----------



## Valerie (May 19, 2013)

Here is a link to the guide I was working on. I know it us accurate up to march, but not sure about future months.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_FBMk_MtRIf4aaPWNp8HRyZoJZXdvaQrvi7aKptL5Fs

And here is the month by month guide that is a wip
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nBK1lRZQP23aCi1i_KSuYfv0-cRFw3ZgTj2UckgsIjs


----------



## ChRoNoS_Goten (May 19, 2013)

super jealous right now lol but congrats!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

Congrats, you just won a New Leaf! Now let me play.


----------



## Cottonball (May 19, 2013)

Wow, your town flag is amazing did you use a program to make your kitty? owo


----------



## Eirrinn (May 19, 2013)

thanks for the pattern maker link, it should help with makin my flag alot


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Was there any bug list or anything anywhere posted?


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (May 20, 2013)

Feels good to brag about it, does it? Your other purpose of making this thread is to make people jealous. Well guess what: It worked. 

Have fun with the game, lucky you.



Mike! said:


> Now we weren't given any NDAs about it...


I thought Nintendo ask reviewers and bloggers that if they want to upload videos, it has to be under 10 minutes (got this from The Bit Block's Josh)... unless this only applies to North Americans.

So... did your wife enjoy the game? Is she an Animal Crossing fan? What score did she give it?


----------



## Mike! (May 20, 2013)

peenoliabbb2 said:


> Feels good to brag about it, does it? Your other purpose of making this thread is to make people jealous. Well guess what: It worked.
> 
> Have fun with the game, lucky you.
> 
> ...



Definitely didn't intend to make people jealous, but I admit that would have been difficult to avoid. We were later given a few NDAs, but more about which part of the game we get up to - I think it's something silly like we can't mention anything past the first Nook shop expansion, or something.  We weren't planning to make any videos anyway, so I don't know about the video NDA.

And yes, my wife does enjoy the game, although she's playing it a bit less now than she had been.  I always review the Nintendo games for her magazine (although I'm not a journalist, I'm a teacher, so it's part of my job to be able to write well!), and as for the score I gave... well, that part we're not allowed to say for another few weeks.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 20, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I've got fibre optic broadband, but that doesn't seem to do anything to speed up downloads when Nintendo's servers are so slow! I guess it took around half an hour to download, maybe?
> 
> As for the coelacanths, I can only assume they're a bit more common this time, because yeah, I wasn't having much trouble finding them.  What *is* taking me forever to catch, though, is the char! Seriously, I must have spent a good three hours at least running back and forth to my waterfall pond. Not fun!
> 
> My gardening shop opened today, my campsite was built, and I started building another bridge.  After having the game for a week, it's now my fourth most played 3DS game, behind StretPass Plaza, Colors 3D and Kid Icarus! That does include all the time my wife's been on it too, though.



What is the speed you usually get though if you went onto www.speedtest.net on your computer? The download will definitely take longer that my 12 and half minute prediction though, because the nintendo servers are garbage. I dont even have fibre optic internet either :/ I have basic time warner cable internet, which grabs me about 3 MB/s (speedtest measures in mb/s which is different, so on their website it says 20-30 mb/s). Yeah, its pretty bad. I am guessing im looking at like a 45 minute+ download. Long enough for me to go to sleep and wake up in the morning with animal crossing new leaf


----------



## KittyKookie (May 20, 2013)

Grr


----------



## Mike! (May 20, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> What is the speed you usually get though if you went onto www.speedtest.net on your computer?



Just got 16.56Mbps download speed, but it fluctuates all the time. We were never off the phone with out ISP when we upgraded to fibre optic, because it would be fast one minute, then barely work at all the next!


----------



## Mike! (May 27, 2013)

Been a while since I last chronicled my New Leaf aventures, so here's a selection of pictures from the past week or so:






































And finally, a motto we can all live by...


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

Brilliant pics  I can't wait to get started!


----------



## bionic (May 27, 2013)

What magazine is this and how do I get a job there?


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Looking good!  I'm curious, is it a pain in the butt to upload the pictures?  Are you just removing the SD card?


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Apple is so cute!


----------



## Mike! (May 27, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Looking good!  I'm curious, is it a pain in the butt to upload the pictures?  Are you just removing the SD card?



As long as you have an SD card reader, it's incredibly easy. It takes longer to upload and link to the things!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

Is there a way to upload straight to Tumblr or Facebook?


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Mike! said:


> As long as you have an SD card reader, it's incredibly easy. It takes longer to upload and link to the things!



Good!  I was just curious if it was some big debacle.  Glad it's easy.



Chameleonsoup said:


> Is there a way to upload straight to Tumblr or Facebook?



There is some app in the Japanese eshop that allows this (or just a website for the browser application on the 3ds itself) that I assume will come to NA/EU/AUS as well, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

I really hope we get that then, thanks Papa


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 27, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> There is some app in the Japanese eshop that allows this (or just a website for the browser application on the 3ds itself) that I assume will come to NA/EU/AUS as well, but I haven't seen it yet.



We already can upload from the browser, I haven't tried many different websites yet, but I haven't found any that don't. 
If it's a 3D image onto a non-3d image website it only takes the left eye (a) version.


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 27, 2013)

*Super envious. How do you even go about being a reviewer, let alone just getting a review copy of something? I've always wondered...*

- - - Post Merge - - -



AL64 said:


> 30 years old man looking for a girlfriend that is a magazine editor. Send pm.



Haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PapaNer said:


> You always post things like this.  Why do you have to act this way?



That my friend, is a one-upper. That is why. Lol.


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Good!  I was just curious if it was some big debacle.  Glad it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> There is some app in the Japanese eshop that allows this (or just a website for the browser application on the 3ds itself) that I assume will come to NA/EU/AUS as well, but I haven't seen it yet.



I looked for this app on my Japanese 3DS but I could not find it

See you in your town soon Mike  I will take pictures if you don't mind


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

lovely visit! enjoy your KFC lol


----------



## Devon (May 27, 2013)

Thats so awesome


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

I just watched a video that shows for Facebook, at least, that if you use the mobile site rather than the desktop it can be done. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Mint (May 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> I looked for this app on my Japanese 3DS but I could not find it
> 
> See you in your town soon Mike  I will take pictures if you don't mind


It's not an app; it's a website: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/postimage/index.html


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Mint said:


> It's not an app; it's a website: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/postimage/index.html



I see!  I remembered reading about it a while back.  

Sorry that I've given false info twice everybody ^-^''


----------

